

The Day Storage Went from Dumb to Smart - prostoalex
http://peter.a16z.com/2014/08/19/the-day-storage-went-from-dumb-to-smart-or-paula-longs-secret-finally-revealed/

======
walterbell
> Data-aware” means indexing and giving storage intelligence before it is
> stored.

Is this like deep-packet inspection on the block driver?

